# What did you find on sale toady? "Day after disounts"



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I found out that Party City doesn't do Halloween discounts.


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

Bob Saget said:


> Gotta find a spot to hide this stuff from the ol lady


"But...But....but Honey!!! I SAVED us $229!!!!!!"

Haven't you heard THAT one before?!?


----------



## hallowmanx (Oct 21, 2010)

I went to Party city, bought a 1000 watt fog machine and remote for half off, then went back and got an additional one plus 2 remotes for half off. 
Then cleared out their stock of skulls for 75% off.

Odd Lots had 50% off on halloween stuff. I got some cool LED skulls that are sound activated. Linked together they flash their eyes and make creepy sounds. Got those for 8.00. That seemed like a good buy...cannot buy sound boards and LEDs for that.
I also purchased a number of sets of flickering lights. 5 sets at 5.00 each. that is 50 flickering bulbs...quite cheap.

I think Party City is not selling any halloween stuff today..I might try it out and see.

Wee!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

hallowmanx said:


> I went to Party city, bought a 1000 watt fog machine and remote for half off, then went back and got an additional one plus 2 remotes for half off.
> Then cleared out their stock of skulls for 75% off.
> 
> I think Party City is not selling any halloween stuff today..I might try it out and see.


I'm confused....did you get the stuff at Party City or not? Sublime Nightmare also said Party City wasn't discounting, but your post makes it look like they are and that you haven't been there both at the same time.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, went to Spirit and purchased a flying bat for $4, an 18" black light for $8.50 (should have waited...found a Target with 2 left, so would have been a 20" for $6...oh well), and got my 5 pillar candelabra for $20!!! YAY! One Spirit last night had only a display missing a candle, this one closer to me had about 10 last night still in box.

Swung by Target and got a ceramic pumpkin cookie jar for $10 (still feel overpriced) but reminds the girlfriend of one she had as a kid, so my gift to her. Did a bit of magic and picked up some LED light strings 50% off, $10 instead of $20. Checked one more place for Funkins and they were 66% off but I thought that was STILL too high. Hoping for 75% or more yet.

Swung by Wal-Mart and bought three (two orange and one purple) LED battery strings for 50% off (under $10 for all three).


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Sumrtym, I asked the staff and they said they don't do the 50% discount on Halloween items, only on things like the paper products. She told me they sell some of the costume stuff all year and the rest of the Halloween items they just pack up and re-sell next year. I was bummed because I wanted a couple of their foam skulls and some table centerpieces and really had my eye on one of their wreaths. Not gonna happen if it's not on sale though. They can keep it til next year!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Saves me a trip then. I thought about picking up a large blowmold cauldron, but if they don't have a sale I'll hope I see big discounts again on them next year like Halloween City (or was it Express) did this year. They had so many and had them 50% off so early I thought I'd get one for a song later. Yesterday, they were all completely gone.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Went to Walgreen's & they had their stuff on sale for 50% off.....wanted the Giant Spider, but I may hold off for a few days...

Also went to Walmart & they only had stuff on sale for 50% off also & really didn't have much other than candy. A few kids costumes & wigs, but nothing I really wanted....

I really don't feel like driving up to Target or Michael's.....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm too tired to get motivated to head out to Spirit or Halloween City this morning, both in my area having 50% off sales. Can't really say I'm in need of anything right now so I'm sure that is part of my laziness. If I'm feeling more energetic might see what's left this afternoon. Also depends on what's left in my budget. Had a few last minute unexpected purchases before halloween so probably not much left to spend anyway. Last year I was sick with the flu so didn't make it out then either. It really can be a good time to pick up items for the next year though and I got some great stuff including a few large props the year before that. Somehow faced with storing things now for the season is a deterient to going out....hope you guys find some fun stuff.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah but you can, if you're lucky, get your hands on some of Spirit's display items. I got 2 of their cardboard posts with the hanging lanterns they had at the entrance. They were also selling off the zombie baby motorized swing and the zombie circus entrance. Not sure if all Spirits are doing it, but the one by my house is. The manager said he was told to throw it all away, but he's selling it and donating 100% of the money to the Children's Hospital.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I went to Halloween City and Target, both were doing 50% off. At HC I got a nice skeleton with the limbs all screwed on, 2 stone wall scene setters, 2 4-foot blacklights and a couple of gnarly witch brooms. At target I got a hanging mummy, a nice gargoyle and some GID spray and solution for the bubble fogger. The Halloween City I went to said that location will most likely be closing today. I might go check out Spirit. I need to find where the location is, as I hadn't been there this season.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Grabbed lots of favors and such for a kiddo party next year and had a friend of ours at Walgreens grab stuff for me, namely the 48 inch pumpkin ghost's they have, and got the clearance price with her discount on top of that.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Grabbed a couple of rats, a vulture, urn, and webcaster sticks from Spirit. Was going to get the bubble fogger but the saleslady said they had a lot of complaints about them this year so I passed.


----------



## hallowmanx (Oct 21, 2010)

I just went up to Party City and they had 75% off on everything except costumes (which were 50% off).

I bought 3 large strobe lights (4.00 each), a pop up Grim reaper, a tombstone grim repaer than slowly rises up (using a car antenna type mechanism), some Jute covering, 5 tiki torches with pumpkin heads, 5 wireless remotes for fog machines $2.50 each) (to hack), some zombie hands, a flying grim reaper (seemed like something to play with and modify), 
I should have boght fog juice (5.00 a gallon)...but did not. I also bought 5 switching mats...was thinking to use these for something..

Maybe I will go back up.

I ended up spending 150.00. Maybe it was not such a great deal. I will try to get a photo of it all...pretty big haul of junk.


----------



## hallowmanx (Oct 21, 2010)

how long is fog juice good for? Is it worth buying some now and storing until next season>


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Hit up target after packing away everything for this year. They were running out of stuff quick.

Snagged the webbed up mummy and some webbing for next year.

Wallyworld still had a bunch of their 3' skeletons so I snagged a 3 of those an some skulls.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Picked up a giant vampire for 50% off at Halloween City.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Hallowmax, I have used fog fluid from previous years. Keep it a cool dark place and it should be fine. You really don't know how old it is when you buy it anyway.


----------



## hallowmanx (Oct 21, 2010)

NICE...they had these yesterday at PC and i did not buy them....went back today and they were gone.

I am thinking next year to get one (at the end of the season) and have it on a long arm that allows it to kind of fall from the sky at people...teeheheee


----------



## mikepd201 (Sep 1, 2011)

Go to Haunted Props.com,80% off!


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

We had a pretty good mini haul this year (compared to last year, when we didn't take the day off and therefore didn't even bother going to clearance sales). At Spirit we picked up the Harvester and the talking busts set, plus a bag of bones, the "talking" hourglass and a couple of tombstones. We were not expecting to find any animatronics, since we didn't get up very early. I also found a few items at Party City, which seems to be pretty inconsistent judging by others posts in this thread (ours was 50% off, others 75%, still others not at all). I was behind a woman in line at Party City who had a very large cartfull, and commented on some of her larger sized purchases. She was hoping to find animated props and assumed that Spirit (just up the road) was out. I told her "NO! They even still have Boris Karloff!".


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LittleBlueBMW i think the only problem with the bubble foggers is that you need to position them up fairly high and add some wind (with fan) to blow the bubbles into the air more. Otherwise they drop too quickly and the kids miss out on the fun.

You know I've missed out on getting a bubble fogger for the last few years on clearance. Maybe I will go out and see if there are any out there at my local SH or HCs. My Target had sold out of the earlier. It's been one of those things that I didn't have a compeling reason for but when I do a carnival theme I think I will make a large clowns head with an open mouth and have it spit out the bubbles or a large elephant panel with its trunk up in the air and the bubbles coming out from the trunk.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Got to Target about five minutes after they opened and got everything I'd been wanting (plus a skull bath rug for the BF) for 50% off!









I agree, Target was running out fast. The best things were getting grabbed up by crazy people like me.









I also got a few things from Walmart. Nothing really special. I regret getting the mini blacklights. I thought the spotlight was a blacklight too, but it's just a regular flashlight


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Rite aid has 50%off.I got bags of candy for 1.99 a piece
a strand of flicker bulbs for 3.49
I got alot of my bargins before halloween online.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Went to Walmart... Most of their stuff was gone. Just party supplies, small toys, some costumes, and the more expensive fog accessories and fixtures remained. I really wanted some of their ground breakers, but none were left.

Walgreens still had a ton of stuff... I grabbed their two large groudbreakers. They still had lights, candy, hanging clowns, reapers, ghosts, tombstones, and fog machines for around $12.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Went to Spirit-Got the Twilight Zombie half off ($100), got a bunch of there LED light bulbs in all colors ($4.99 ea),got a animated breaker zombie at party city $20, and a lantern for $6. And, bought the kids costumes for next year....I buy several they can choose from or mixn match. DH says I have to get rid of some stuff.(doesnt all fit in attic along with my themed xmas stuff too) Decisions,Decisions.....
Oh and buy the way bought some solar led string of lights in orange...to try out $7
And all my outside props are put away. BTW...Pretty good for 1 day!


----------



## hallowmanx (Oct 21, 2010)

I just went up to Party City and they had 75% off on everything except costumes (which were 50% off).

I bought 3 large strobe lights (4.00 each), a pop up Grim reaper, a tombstone grim repaer than slowly rises up (using a car antenna type mechanism), some Jute covering, 5 tiki torches with pumpkin heads, 5 wireless remotes for fog machines $2.50 each) (to hack), some zombie hands, a flying grim reaper (seemed like something to play with and modify), 
I should have boght fog juice (5.00 a gallon)...but did not. I also bought 5 switching mats...was thinking to use these for something..

Maybe I will go back up.

I ended up spending 150.00. Maybe it was not such a great deal. I will try to get a photo of it all...pretty big haul of junk.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well guess a clearance bubble fogger is not in my future. No luck today and I stopped in Spirit, Halloween City and Halloween Bootique looking for one. 

HC was a bust for me in general. Mostly costumes and accessories at my closest locations. 

Spirit never fails me when I go the day after; usually there is something there I'd like to take home. While they didn't have the bubble fogger, I did see a nice selection of large animated props although not in any great quantity. Some singles, some maybe 4-5 each. A bunch of zombie babies, a few mirrors, they did have a low lying fogger and regular 400W foggers and juice. A few of those Ghost phones. I saw one life-size ghost there as well. Saw a Frankenstein behind the counter that some was buying. Not every prop was there but quite a broad selection available at that point. Even saw one or two of the remote crawling zombies. They were in the process of taking down their scenery. Of all the props there I tried to figure out what would go with my current props and themes and since the bubble fogger was no longer in the picture bought John Doe $40. I have some hospital theme props and can see him being put to use. Like that he sits up under the covers. Also picked up 3 step pads and 1 button trigger $4 each. I could see the button trigger being incorporated into a circus booth some how, just needs to be repainted to look more authentic.

At Halloween Bootique they had a few of the animated Hex guys, which I've always loved, but still not in my plans. They had a few Gheist (sp?) girls, and a number of other worthy life size props. I ended up with this really neat latex raven that I don't recall seeing before, $8, he had a cool looking beak, and about $5 in full bodied baby black snakes (4 for $1) that I'll use to complete my snake wreath project. I don't really like the half snakes you see at most stores.

Disappointed that I didn't find the bubble fogger today but quite happy with the few items I bought. Now I'm done shopping and can start on packing things until next year with the exception of my project box of things.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I went to rite aid and they had boxed all the halloween to sell next year so no sale, I was disappointed. Wallgreens had nothing left, big lots was 1/2 off but everything looked trashed and it wasn't worth it. Spirit wold not discount the cemetery entrance or the crypt which was a bummer, but I got some luminaries and the flying bat, all for $9. Also they had a bunch of stuff in the dumpster but I couldn't get to all of it, they had wooden gates and like a plastic cauldron and large sheets of black plastic. I was able to reach in and get out the plastic.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I should mention that my Spirit I showed up at over 2 hours early since I've never done that before. A few cars came by and then left after a bit, then all started arriving about 30 minutes before opening. Only about 12 of us there when the doors open and all very orderly (not a black Friday moment at all). They had 3-4 Frankensteins, a Harvester, 2 remote crawling zombies, lots of 400W foggers, plenty of black lights (both sizes), probably 7-8 of the blow mold skeletons, 3-5 low lying foggers, quite a few costumes (not near as many hats as I thought), some pretry good masks still, about 7-10 of the 5 candelabra, 2-3 of the three, and 1-2 of the single. Several phones, 2 of the animated spellbooks, 5-6 animated bats, about 12-18 heads, plenty Support Halloween magnets, and quite a few other props in 1-2 / 3-4 stacks (zombies, etc).


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah Party City sucks in my opinion on not doing sales. I stopped in a couple days ago and they told me NO, they ship it all back. Then I stopped in today just to make sure and nothing was discounted. I still bought the huge witch's cauldron because, I need one for next year's theme and wanted to get busy on the burning coals. They have the largest cauldron that I have seen but, very flimsy. That $2.00 piece of plastic still cost me $19.00. I'm too broke to buy anything else which bummed me out but, I have too many things in Nov. to worry about this year to get anything.


----------



## Ed of the Dead (Oct 11, 2009)

No chance for me to go early, but we have a number of local seasonal Halloween stores out here, so we're doing the circuit on the way home. If I can get spider webs in vast quantities, and maybe some of those groundbreaking zombie hands (for repurposing in porjects) I'll at least feel like I accomplished something...

The only thing I've ever found that was a good deal at Party City is their foggers. I can always find them for under $30 after Halloween as they have so many of them out!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I picked up 3 "Scream" masks. 5 rolls of "Danger" tape, and 5 bags of cobwebs, all for $5..... dollar store is giving their halloween
stuff away!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I went to Micheal's and was able to get two nice yard stakes (cat and ghost) and a potion bottle all for $6.50. There Halloween stuff seemed to be all 70 percent of, if anyone was wondering.


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

Very sorry Ghost of Spookie, one of the Spirits near me had at least 8 bubble foggers. I really wanted one but i found other needs. Went to 2 of the 3 Spirits around me (the other one was closed for the last 3 days cause of the storm in the northeast...feel bad for them) At the first spirit we went to, I got 4 of the ''realistic skeletons", for which I am thinking of making the tops of "granite" pillars with. Some white makeup, a spider webbed hanging mummy, and a couple small odds and ends... nothing really left to entice me enough. I'm getting more and more picky every year lol. But the second spirit location was amazing!.. they had some really good stuff left! I have been wanting a john doe and got the last one they had, which was used to display, (made sure it still worked). It will look good in the mausoleum I plan to build for next Sundays reschedule of trick or treat times. I also was able to pick up the large standing candelabra for 50.00, which I was shocked they had still, since they dried up everywhere else. Also picked up a ground breaker for the fogger. Went to Halloween express has well, got a couple large tombstones, and some freaky fabric. Our last stop was Halloween Annex in New Hampshire, but they were closed.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Huge flashing eye scream mask wall hanging
singing skull in a cage
black light and blacklite spotlite
halloween clothes
lots of orange,green and orange/purple lights
plates/napkins and other odds and ends
The best stuff was all the store decorations from Target and Kmart! Those Target bats,owls,witches,ghosts will make awesome patterns cut out of wood and the standing tree with the owl sitting in it is so cool!


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

*northeast snow huge sale winfall*

well around here Poughkeepsie NY we got from 12-21" of snow and power is still out alot of places. long story short between blizard saturday and power outages sunday and monday the halloween city, halloween warhouse, 2 spirit of halloween stores are sitting on nearly ful inventories all with huge 50% off sales most items now spirit is a spencers company and they are rushing to pack it all for shipping back to central warehouses but if ya rush it is all still there .
my wife made me stay home from work and drive to 5 stores and we spent about $175 . i am lucky and i luv her


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I got this animated zombie, the floor standing candleabra, a step here pad, a bag of spiders and low lying fog chiller.


----------



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

Ended up getting my flesh eating zombie for $63.74.. Almost bought the last boxed one, but decided to pass on it.. right as I did another guy grabbed it.. Good thing though because I ended up getting the floor model for an additional 25% off 

Flesh Eating Zombie 50% off with additional 25% floor model
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUR0TCRDrV4&feature=related

Shaking Cocoon Man 50% with additional 25% loose wires
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtypMavOJHY&feature=related


Other things I got 50% off













































X2


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I went to Spirit, Target, and Lowes. Bought nothing! Honestly, there wasn't anything I wanted to spend the money on, even at 50% off. I always do this. Mostly because once Halloween is over, I'm done with it and nothing about it interests me for a while. In a few months I'll probably be kicking myself.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

scotty10_31 said:


> Very sorry Ghost of Spookie, one of the Spirits near me had at least 8 bubble foggers. I really wanted one but i found other needs. Went to 2 of the 3 Spirits around me (the other one was closed for the last 3 days cause of the storm in the northeast...feel bad for them) At the first spirit we went to, I got 4 of the ''realistic skeletons", for which I am thinking of making the tops of "granite" pillars with. Some white makeup, a spider webbed hanging mummy, and a couple small odds and ends... nothing really left to entice me enough. I'm getting more and more picky every year lol. But the second spirit location was amazing!.. they had some really good stuff left! I have been wanting a john doe and got the last one they had, which was used to display, (made sure it still worked). It will look good in the mausoleum I plan to build for next Sundays reschedule of trick or treat times. I also was able to pick up the large standing candelabra for 50.00, which I was shocked they had still, since they dried up everywhere else. Also picked up a ground breaker for the fogger. Went to Halloween express has well, got a couple large tombstones, and some freaky fabric. Our last stop was Halloween Annex in New Hampshire, but they were closed.


Hey glad to see another John Doe fan! At first I only saw the display box in my store and grabbed it in case it was the only one, they assured me it worked, but after walking around a bit saw 3 or 4 more. Took one of the unopened ones since I had a choice. How cool you got the 50% off and still get to use it this year (although no one should get snow like that on Haloween). That candelabra is really nice too. 

If I hadn't been so tired this morning and got out earlier I might have found a bubble fogger. Or if I was willing to try a few Spirit locations. I'm actually surprised I made it out at all. I'll probably save up those $5 gift cards that Target gives out when you buy their featured items during the year and hold on to them and pick up a fogger from Target when Halloween rolls around again.

I feel bad for the halloween stores that got closed down due to the weather. Couldn't have come at a worse time, I'm sure the days before halloween are their busiest. At least it sounds like a number of areas are going to get a re-do.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Storage is becoming such an issue so I went out with a list of just the things I know I'll absolutely need for next year's theme: werewolf mask/gloves, rusty chain, gray wig, bottle labels and cocktail napkins. I went to Spirit, Halloween and Party City, Halloween Express and Michaels. Came home with all of the above _plus_:

-bubble fogger and juice
-ground fogger
-fog machine remote
-screw in strobe light bulb
-Celtic cross tombstone
-trio of tombstones for fogger
-mummy groundbreaker
-red cape
-Rapunzel wig
-another set of wolf hands
-plastic padlock
-meat cleaver
-strand of flicker bulbs
-5 sets of graveyard fencing/2 sets of stakes
-costume statues
-led taper candles, black tapers
-orange & black table bling
-black leaf garland 
-vintage Halloween garland
-cupcake wrappers
-12 punch balloons


I swear there's something wrong with my brain. And I wonder why I never have any money to buy the larger props. Oh yeah, I'm also waiting on a 5ft Fiji mermaid, witch's clock and a pair of witch shoes to be delivered.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

At first I was thinking how disciplined and organized you are. Then I read what you picked up! LOL.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I hit Spirit and got a 400w fogger $16.50 and a gallon of fog juice $10, a lantern $7, a hard plastic Venetian carnival mask $6, a bag of 30 cheap plastic skull rings $2.50, a pair of Slytherin socks for my next witch $3, a foam rotting skull for $5, 2 metal rings with huge gaudy glass gems in them $1.50 each , and an upscale blucky $10--it has a decent skull face but the body is old school blucky.

Next I went to target and got a bag of foam bones for $10, 2 craft pumpkins for $3 and $5, a purple and black bat costume for small pets, and a black glitter skull for $1.25. The glitter skull is a joke gift for a friend since I think the stuff is abominable. I'm going to suggest he use it to make a Liberace or Elton John corpse


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Not much this year...a couple flaming pots, a couple metalic masks, a large snake (was hoping it'd work under black lights...it doesn't) a few boxes of orange rope light. I did very good this year. Only bought stuff that I was specifically looking for. The only thing I didn't find is some black capes like walmart used to carry a couple years ago.


----------



## SURT666 (Sep 30, 2008)

Well spent way too much yesterday. About $433.00 between my girlfriend and I. I never thought I would say this I'm running out of storage room. But It's all worth it.
This is what I got at Spirit.





































This is what i picked up at Kmart








at Target








at Halloween City








Last one Party City


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i spent way to much money yesterday. at spirit i got bang bang and angry alice. some zombie ground stake lawn things, i use them for hands for my props, the haunted address 666/669 sign, couple magnets for the car, spider earring necklace and earings, and some other stuff, spent 101 there, then hit all the other stores in town. i was so impressed to see the witch at walgreens was still there, got a few of the walgreen ghosts, not sure what all i'm going to hook up to them, but they're just so darn cool. spent around 450 bucks, oops. is spirit still throwing everything away or are they packing it up and sending it back this year? i want their swing. i talked to the guy about it. he even showed me, he spent 500 for it and 500 each on the cardboard house and all the other prop things that were displaying the props. we tried to make him an offer but it wasn't good enough, the least he'd take was two hundred, but it would need some work cause the way it is now it wouldn't withstand being outside. the closest spirit is an hour away, my friend did drive back there last night, but the only dumpster was a cardboard only dumpster. we were wondering if it would be worth the trip to try to go back tonight. plus they still had two bloody mary mirrors, foggers, fog juice, a bunch of lifesize props, two frankensteins and some others, we were the last ones in the store so i know if they're not sending it back it would be worth the trip.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

scotty10_31 said:


> I also was able to pick up the large standing candelabra for 50.00, which I was shocked they had still, since they dried up everywhere else.


I too was shocked that when I got to Spirit around lunch time they still had a standing candelabra. I grabbed it! It was the one thing that I really wanted from Spirit this year.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

I loved the standing candelabra as well. But even at $50, I think it's just too much for what is essentially resin and a few battery powered candles. It does look impressive though!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I agree, $50 is pushing it. $35 to $40 though and I'm there. I bought the $20 5 candle tabletop model. LOVE it.

I'm probably different than most. I'll take something resin that lasts as long as you don't bang it over anything latex that degrades any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


----------



## Ed of the Dead (Oct 11, 2009)

My niece is taking an interest in Halloween makeup, so the sale gave me the opportunity to pick up makeup stacks and other things to put together a "starter kit" for her for Christmas.

On the decorating side, I always get the consumables like spider webs, but got some good things for projects like the zombie groundbreaker hands and bucky skeletons (which I've never corpsed, but feel the need to do so!). As we're looking to go with a New Orleans voodoo/zombie theme next year, I found some good looking gothic jewelry and led flickering candles.

I'll watch the WalMarts for their 75-90% off and grab basic creme makeups and costume accessories next...


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree, $50 is still pushing it for the standing candelabra. I did get it though & I also got the table top 5 arm candelabra as well. I'm expecting both to last for many, many years....I hope.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

This was my first time to go to the "day after halloween sale" normally I just wait a few days and hope for the best. It was a lot crazier than I had imagined...
I arrived at 9:10am, people were alreayd in line with more boxes than they could carry. You would think Spirit was giving things away for free. I went for the 1000Watt fogger but there were zero left.

I just ended up with 2 scene rolls, 2 bottles of blood (I use that year round), a make-up stack, a freddy glove and some random misc stuff around the check out. 

I wasn't impressed by Spirit this year, mainly because I see you guys on here and the stuff you build blows their props out of the water. (soo I wasn't too sad)

I never thought about going to target...I'll try tonight but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I wasn't impressed with our Spirit either. They never got their zombie area up.

They did have a lot of figures left too, several Frankies, several Ghostfaces, lots of Zombie Babies, a Rotting Fumer (who looked like he was a display or a return judging by the box), several zombies & witches, several 400W foggers & bubble foggers, tons of costumes. I bought none of that. 

Spirit:
I got a Gaping Wraith mask (I've been eyeing it for the last few years & just decided to go for it at half price), the last 5 Support Halloween magnets, a Zero magnet, a Support Zombies magnet, the last Jack Skellington magnet & nightlight, a few bags of bracelets & small skellys (goodie bag sized stuff) & that was about it for me & Spirit. It wasn't a great store to begin with since they had barely 2 weeks to get things together, but I didn't buy anything from them last year either when they had a better space.

Target:
Was still in the process of moving their stuff to the clearance aisle but I got a shiny green pumpkin, some small ceramic pumpkins, a few small glitter skulls & pumpkins with the lights missing (no biggie to me), some non-Halloween bedroom slippers, a nice pair of burgundy pumps I've also been eyeing for months & decided to break down & buy 'em, and a few Christmas ornaments for other people. If you don't buy that stuff now you'll never find it come Christmas time.

Michael's:
I got about 7 fake pumpkins of varying sizes, a skull, coffin & some other Halloween candy mold (as with most of those things, I plan on using them for mache rather than candy), Ziploc-y type bags with a Halloween print, a snowman Christmas ornament, & now my mind is going blank about Michaels.

Big Lots:
A lotion dispenser (I can't believe I didn't have one but now I do!), 2 smallish hanging Creepy Creatures, 2 wire/string/ribbon witches boots (hopefully one day they'll be attached to a witch), 3 LED spooky trees, 2 GID Bluckies & my favourite score of the evening, the skull mister.

I refuse to go to the Wallyworld that's near all of the above mentioned stores, so I may hit another one later this week after work. I'll also be checking CVS & the local grocery stores, sometimes they have some decent stuff too.


----------



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

I am jealous all of you who scored those candelabras! I have been searching for a couple of of the tabletop ones (or even smaller) to incorporate into a prop... anyone have a lead on any cheap ones now?


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

madmangt said:


> I am jealous all of you who scored those candelabras! I have been searching for a couple of of the tabletop ones (or even smaller) to incorporate into a prop... anyone have a lead on any cheap ones now?


Walgreens has a smaller triple one, it was $8 normally so it should be $4 if you find them still in stock. They are not solid, but cheap plastic with white "bleeding" candles. I plan on repainting the candles ivory/antique. The base, however, has a very nice paint job for being such a flimsy cheap thing. Both the one at work and at home got turned into "floating" candelabras, even without a motor they sway around in the breeze because they're so light. The Spirit ones are much higher quality. I actually prefer the triple to the quintuple, it feels a bit "too much". They didn't get (or sold out the same day of) any floorstanding ones in my area this year, I may wind up building one once I see how the faux LED candles for Christmas look.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Growler said:


> Yeah Party City sucks in my opinion on not doing sales. I stopped in a couple days ago and they told me NO, they ship it all back. Then I stopped in today just to make sure and nothing was discounted. I still bought the huge witch's cauldron because, I need one for next year's theme and wanted to get busy on the burning coals. They have the largest cauldron that I have seen but, very flimsy. That $2.00 piece of plastic still cost me $19.00. I'm too broke to buy anything else which bummed me out but, I have too many things in Nov. to worry about this year to get anything.


I got alot at their online site at 50% off right before halloween.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My walmarts had nothing left.They didn't have alot to start with.
I did get some 5 hefty plates 28 count-6 vampire teeth 16 count-two tatoo sleeves.
Walmart.com and kmart.com was running a half off sale before halloween but have now raised there prices back up.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

sumrtym said:


> I agree, $50 is pushing it. $35 to $40 though and I'm there. I bought the $20 5 candle tabletop model. LOVE it.
> 
> I'm probably different than most. I'll take something resin that lasts as long as you don't bang it over anything latex that degrades any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


sumrtym--I'm with you on the resin--lasts forever it you don't abuse it. I got 2 of the 3 candle candelabra using coupons earlier in the season because I didn't want to risk missing them again. The floor standing piece is a steal at $50. I can't make it for $50--the mold materials alone a lot are more than that.To be honest, it's actually pretty fairly priced at $100--I just don't want it enough to pay that much. My spirit had a lot of the 5 candle table top version left. They didn't have any of the 3 or 1 candle versions and they had only one of the floor standing models. I wasn't fast enough to get it.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

ondeko said:


> sumrtym--I'm with you on the resin--lasts forever it you don't abuse it. I got 2 of the 3 candle candelabra using coupons earlier in the season because I didn't want to risk missing them again. The floor standing piece is a steal at $50. I can't make it for $50--the mold materials alone a lot are more than that.To be honest, it's actually pretty fairly priced at $100--I just don't want it enough to pay that much. My spirit had a lot of the 5 candle table top version left. They didn't have any of the 3 or 1 candle versions and they had only one of the floor standing models. I wasn't fast enough to get it.


Ours was weird. One location had one 5 candle missing a candle, and two 1 candle. The floor was gone. The other store had probably 4-5 of the 3, 3-4 of the 1, and 7-9 of the 5. I think the gal working there bought the only floor standing one they had with her 20% off before the 50% sale. 

I don't know, $50 is probably fair as long as I was sure of the quality. I heard a few too many "the parts weren't level", "wouldn't screw together straight", "broken in box" stories this year. Even the manager at Spirit said they had quite a few problems with the floor ones, none with the smaller ones, this year. Maybe they'll work it out for next year.

Also on price, I guess I get kind of spoiled with HomeGoods and the resin characters they had for about $12.99 for most of them this year. That's how I tended to judge the 5 candelabra tabletop at $20 would be a good buy. Although I've certainly spent a lot on Resin things before....my Jim Shore "On the Night Watch" cat in witch's hat sitting on jack-o-lantern holding a lantern cost me about $90, and I would have bought the pumpkin server if they were still in stock at Shindigz when they ran their 50% off for $125 (heck, I'd even have paid the $169 + tax if my HomeGoods had got one in). I guess when you look at it that way, the $50 price wasn't bad but I still kind of question the longevity of the threaded screws and how they are mounted in the resin for screwing it all together if you take it apart / put it back together each year.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Went back to the dollar store and got 4 Jason masks, 4 scream masks, 10 bags of cobwebs and 6 rolls of Danger/caution tape
all for $15. Pretty good I think


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

first off, my spirit is corrupt, i actually had to contact the corprate and the will be filing action against the owners. i was told the store was open at 9am it didnt open till 10 and around 9;20 they opened the door to there friends and not the rest of us. so while we watched and waited outside, thesse people cleaned out all the high end stuff and GET THIS, the owner of spirit brought some jumping spiders out and sold then to these friends. i was shocked. anyway

at spirit i bought 3 of the cheaper screams, to make clown props. a few clown head, masks, body parts and some mold of an armless woman.. i wanted more but hey the "friends" cleaned it out. i dont know why all yall party citys didnt sells, mine had a 75% sale and i got lights, skulls and lots more. At Walgreens i got 3 of the 3 foot clowns, and today, i went to kmart and picked up all fo the fog machines they had for almost nothing. pretty good haul this year, though i am still speachless over spirity, enver seen this happen before


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

Hit SPIRIT last night here in London...they were bringing in the trucks today to load and take inventory...everything was 50 per cent off last night...took home some small items like that plastic wrap to simualate a stone wall and a new cauldron...some rats...picked up a plate today at Wal Mart...
But the guy in front of me at SPIRIT really went to town...600 bucks, and he bought one of the few BEETLEJUICE costumes I've seen in captivity in years.

And for SOME STRANGE REASON they had A LOT of both GREEN LANTERN and OSAMA costumes left over....figure THAT one out heh heh heh


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't been able to go anywhere because I've had the flu for 2 days. So bummed.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

funhousewizard said:


> first off, my spirit is corrupt, i actually had to contact the corprate and the will be filing action against the owners. i was told the store was open at 9am it didnt open till 10 and around 9;20 they opened the door to there friends and not the rest of us. so while we watched and waited outside, thesse people cleaned out all the high end stuff and GET THIS, the owner of spirit brought some jumping spiders out and sold then to these friends. i was shocked. anyway


This makes me wonder if you live in the same area as me or if all the stores did this crap. I got there at 9:30 , was told by a woman waiting they wouldn't open until 10, decided to wait. We actually went to the door and waited and others started to follow behind, not alot but about 10 people total in line at the door, about 15 till 10 some girl ( staff) unlocked the door from inside and waved at some people sitting in a car , they weren't even in the line and in they walked in the store like it was nothing , leaving the rest of us to stand and look stupid. They came out about 20 min. later, I have no idea what they bought. Looks like it pays to know somebody.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

yea. i live in NC, to be honest they didn;t open till october 6, and i guess the boss/manager, well she was always there when i went to shop, she was the losuiest person i have ever seen run a spirirt, yea i know there a 100 stories about employees being rude, but hey i dont care but when it comes to somthing i believe is illegal, then its BS, The person that ran it last year was differant, so i wonder how the business side works, i do know they are owned by spencers

ps.. gf picked me up about 30 small jugs of fog juice, pint size


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

never spend money to save money


----------



## Terribletony (Sep 9, 2004)

wife picked up 3 zombie babies and a giant rat...daughter picked up a few odds and ends...me i picked up the bestest thing of all...i have been informed i get to build a swing...like seen at Spirit....for aforementioned zombie babies...yeah me


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

I went to Spirit today and got their Mausoleum they had set up for the Vampire graveyard display ... I paid 35 bucks. I picked up an animated fortune teller from Halloween Express as well as some little odds and ends such as spinning motors and such. I am pretty satisfied. Tomorrow I will be dumpster diving behind Spirit to see what they throw out


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Today I picked up two packs of outdoor lights, a light up owl, and a portrait for $3.64. Origonally it would of cost me $36.96, love those good deals


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

SmartisSexy said:


> I went to Spirit today and got their Mausoleum they had set up for the Vampire graveyard display ... I paid 35 bucks. I picked up an animated fortune teller from Halloween Express as well as some little odds and ends such as spinning motors and such. I am pretty satisfied. Tomorrow I will be dumpster diving behind Spirit to see what they throw out


you got the vampire mausoleum?! I am SO jealous!! The spirit closest to me auctions off their displays and gives the money to local charities [children's hospital this year, food shelf last year] and the prices get higher than i can justify to myself [and my wife!] fast.

I need to run an errand across town tomorrow so i'll hit the Target there ti see if they have anything left.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Question: Did anyone's Walgreens have those nice resin skulls on sale? Mine had a ton just a week ago.... both open and closed mouths. I went yesterday for the sale and they were all gone! I think they may have taken them off the shelves....


I pickled these two from Walgreens. They will make for some nice projects to touch-up later....


----------



## ltweety444 (Mar 26, 2011)

Got Life Sentence floor model for 24.99 & three floor model animated zombie babies (angry alice, chewie and the clown) for 20 each at spirit. Also got the John Doe floor model for 25. Didn't go early either (1pm). Manager,said only 5 people were there early and they were mainly interested in the displays. Saw a lot of the life size animated zombies left...if only my 4 year old wasnt flipped out by zombies


----------



## kimber1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I shopped on Grandin road and bought a few things. A few days ago they had a link on Facebook that took you directly to the site and gave you another 40% off their already marked down prices. I bought 2 more skeletons to add to my crew for 33.00 a piece.All the skeletons I have are from them and they have lasted years. Got the morphing skull for 15.00, already had morphing pumpkin and it was a hit, and I got a few more things. I also won a walking mummy hand through a promo they did on Facebook!! Our Spirit had nothing exciting left!


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

I hit Spirit yesterday--their last day of being open--and scored some extra makeup, LED votives, a scene setter, and a 400W fogger, all half off. I'll use the little fogger on the short side of my yard next year to get dispersion on each side of my front wakway.

The place was pretty much picked over and was a wreck. But 50% off on everything was pretty enticing. Had I more time and had a sense of what to do, I'd have tried to hook up my costume for next year.


----------



## The King of Terrors (Nov 3, 2011)

I went to Halloween City and bought a zombie fog spewer for 50% off and a cool fogging cauldrom from WalMart, also 50% off.

Been having hard times money wise so we didn't bother waiting in the cold for Spirit to open it's doors November first like last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

joossa said:


> Question: Did anyone's Walgreens have those nice resin skulls on sale? Mine had a ton just a week ago.... both open and closed mouths. I went yesterday for the sale and they were all gone! I think they may have taken them off the shelves....



Joosa, the week before Halloween Walgreens had them on sale. I noticed the yellow sales tag and took another look at them; they were $2.99 each (my receipt was dated 10/28 BTW). Believe I posted at that time about my Walgreens finds either under the shopping thread or the what did you find/buy thread. Sorry you missed the post. I bought 6 of them. My nearest store only had 2 skulls on the shelf at that point, both closed-mouthed. I had to be in another town later that day and stopped in at a Walgreens there (I was looking for green string lights) and they had the 6 skulls that I ended up buying, cleared the shelf of them. 2 open-mouthed and the rest closed. I'm sure the sale cleared out the stock pre-halloween in your area. I know people commented that they really liked these skulls and have to say they are really nice quality.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got some creepy cloth at family dollar for .50.I stocked up.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Was able to get another set of purple lights and two bags of spider webs for $1.68.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Bought a ghostface doorcover yesterday for like a buck and change. 50% off at Factory Card Outlet.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Was kind of disappointed at missing most of the good stuff at the Spirit stores on Nov. 1st. Like others here, I was told they would open at 10, but they in fact opeened up at 9 at most of the stores in my neighborhood. I really wanted some cheap foggers (700w). However, I hit up three spirit stores and they were all completely sold out of their foggers on the 1st. People must have snagged them all when the decorations went 25% off on the 30th-31st. Anyway, feeling dejected I tried two party cities as well. Still no foggers! Then, on a whim, I stopped at a Party City near my car dealership today. JACKPOT. They had those kind of crappy 400w ground foggers and 1000w!!! foggers 75% off today. Decided to buy one of each for the price of $15.00 a piece. That's a total steal for a 1000w fogger in my book. So I'm a happy camper this season, especially since I'll have some crazy fogging power next year


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, I just had to hit up target today. Got 4 bottles of fog solution, some ghost lights and some foam signs
"Mausoleum" and stuff like that. Got enough bags of cobwebs in the last couple days to do up next years
halloween.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

found a head for a new prop but it is not on sale. However, it is totally haunted mansion styled so it is coming home with me


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

I can't believe how much stuff is still around this year, especially 3 day after!! Found all the modern horror t's that Wal-mart had, a 36" skeleton, a talking/singing skull, a glow tarantula, creepy cloth and some other stuff....including way to much candy!!

Oops, just thought of something else I picked up a LED blacklight spotlight at Target, they also had 3 fog machines left but I just didn't have the cash.

I'm going to wait 'til 75% and maybe pick up a few costumes/wigs and whatever other odds/ends I can find for next year.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

went to wallyworld, not even for halloween stuff, had a ton of fake blood and some flickering tea lites..... i bought it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I needed to stop in Walgreens and while they had totally cleared off and restocked one of the halloween aisles with Xmas candy, they were working on inventorying and boxing up the remaining halloween aisle. Took a quick look at what was left. Didn't need candy, makeup, wigs or costumes but did spot 2 severed legs, reg. $5 each, that I decided to get. Rang up $1.25 each or 75% off. Probably would have found some other worthwhile things if I had gone shopping a few hours earlier. I think when they clear out the halloween depends on the staff they have scheduled during the first few days after halloween. Based on how much Xmas was already out, getting as much of that on the shelf was the priority


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I got a hanging latex bat, a black latex cat, some cute window clings, and a support halloween ribbon at Spirit the other day. I also checked out Joann's and got some great wall decals and stickers for 70% off. I also had visited Michael's on Halloween and got a witches broom, big cauldron, and some other small cutesy stuff for 50% off. It was a good couple of days for new decorations for me.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Well being in a small city in Ontario my pickings are slim. I had an eye on one prop : a crawling zombie at wally world. They had 2 available a day before halloween so i hoped for the best when I went back in November 1rst. Lucky me they were both still there (prob because they are the more expensive prop). So I grabbed him! They also had a bubble fogger but to be honest stayed away as I was thinking...where would I put this?

So I am happy!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I was in Target this morning and they already have costumes and most of the props/decor for 70% off. I picked up a lenticular photo tombstone for $2.40 and a set of foam pillars with skulls with red LED eyes for about $7.50. they had strings of lights for 50% off and were still putting some stuff out.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

OMG.. went to cvs to get a flu shot, they had there halloween stuff 90% off, i got 6 sets of th peep n peepers, for only like 7 bucks, orginal 12 a piece, then it hit me. what i am i going to do with them. i am sure they will look good in the funhouse someway


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

A good find. The Peep-N-Peepers are a nice effect. My local CVS had nothing worthwhile left over, when I stopped in the other day.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

my kmart, is hitting 80% sunday, so i will have more foggers than i need


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Target: 70% off. Picked up two of the Phillips 24 orange solar strings of lights for $4.50 ea (they had 4 left). Not sure what to do with the two I got, but think maybe incorporate into Halloween wreaths so they turn themselves on when gets dark. We'll see. Found the lights I previously bought for $20 apiece, then for $10 apiece, for $6 today. Did the whole return / rebuy thing so ended up with 140 purple/orange eight different settings icicles in two strings and one straight string of 60 for a grand total of under $20, original price of $60 Girlfriend bought a nice cookie pan that had vampire teeth shapes (six I think) for $2.10 and a headless horseman pet costume for just over $3.

Dilliard's: Yes, you heard me right, Dilliard's. They did Halloween for the first time this year. TONS leftover there. Yesterday it was still 50% off, today, 75%. However, by noon, they were boxing it up and preparing to ship it out to their clearance center stores. Some of their things were just ridiculous in price this year. For example, a less than foot tall metal wire show glittered to hold a tealight...$40 originally. A 8" or so ghost that lit up with changing colors...$60. Need I go on? HOWEVER, I pulled a good sized funkin originally $20 for $5 and a ceramic pumpkin with cut out face / place for light for $5. The nice masks with movable mouths were gone (at least the 3 I liked) but were originally $70 so were still kind of pricy anyway. They had a couple life-size mummies covered in gray wrappings with skull exposed faces for $25. TONS of costumes still left, both kid and adult. *EDIT:* For those interested, the funkin is a 15" wide x 11" tall. $5. They had 2 more, but the paint didn't look as good on them (few spots coming off). Otherwise they'd all be mine, mine I say!

Bought something else, but I'm not ready to say yet cause I'm hoping they hit 90% off without being grabbed up for me to buy more.  I'll update later and you can all shoot me then.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

oh no have i told my secrets aswell, it must be somthing great then, as a fellow NCer, it must not be near me, cause most places i visited, said 75 was as good as it gets, and wally world said it wouldnt go below 50


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

funhousewizard said:


> oh no have i told my secrets aswell, it must be somthing great then, as a fellow NCer, it must not be near me, cause most places i visited, said 75 was as good as it gets, and wally world said it wouldnt go below 50


It is in my mind, although some would still see it as way overpriced. I'm not in NC...KS actually.  You know, I never did go by that Pottery whatever store (not Pottery Barn, something else) people were keen on (didn't even know we had one). It's clear on the other side of town but now I'm wondering what is over there left or even what they had. Pier 1 is still 50% off which I think is stupid on their part. I mean, after 3 days, you better be coming on down. I don't get Dilliard's approach either...75% today, but lots box it up by midday and get it out shipped via our trucks to our clearance stores. Wouldn't at least one full day of 75% off make up for the lost store space and saved hassle of employees packing, space in your trucks, gas to haul it to your discount stores? Several others in there were having to grab stuff off the carts before they disappeared to await shipment.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

oh wow, sorry I got my computer hooked up to my flat screen, and your location looked like nc insted of KS.. lol my tv is about 5 feet away from me,


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

funhousewizard said:


> oh wow, sorry I got my computer hooked up to my flat screen, and your location looked like nc insted of KS.. lol my tv is about 5 feet away from me,


Part of the problem, I put it as KC...for Kansas City.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

We went to spirit and the 1st. It opened at 9am and there were maybe 20 to 25 people standing outside. Most were couples. So pretty much when they let us in we all split and went for the things we wanted. The store still had so much stuff left. We got Ghostface. life sentence 2 of the standing candleabras. The crawling zombie. Zombie sewer. and fog pipes. Also the baby swing. Two of the zombie babies. We also picked up some christmas presents LOL.. Got hats socks and fantasie makeup for our nightmare before christmas crazy kids.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I got some peanut butter kisses at half off...and don't call me "toady"!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't bother with Spirit, Halloween City or Express this year because, 1: I spent way too much money this year, 2: I went a couple days before Halloween and wasn't really inspired by anything they had left, and 3: I waited till the weekend before to set up the haunt and didn't use half of my stuff due to time constraints, including my Harvester!

I did pick up a couple things.

Walgreens: Two of the nice skulls, a hanging pumpkin reaper, two severed legs and a severed hand, a bag of bones, a pack of four tombstones (reg. $5), a set up flickering lights, a string of green lights, and an LED candle.

Walmart: One of the $9.99 smaller skeletons for 75% off, so only $2.50

Kmart: Two small spider cocoons and a skull on a chain/spike.

After using a Walgreens gift card, I spent less than $20 total, which is good considering how bad I'll feel about all of the money I spent on Halloween/Christmas next year, haha.


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

My brother was at Walmart there was a 75% sale. He picked me up two 2XL Werewolf costumes ($4.99 each), Battery operated black light and torch ($1.95) and a bottle of blood ($1.25). He said there was a ton of costumes left. He picked up two for my nephews for next year, all it cost him was $4.00 each. I was still packing everthing up so at least I got in on some of the after specials.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I got this guy for around 60$ at spirit, and a few more small stuff.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Picked up 3 large white foamkins at Michaels for 70% off. They're somewhat scuffed, but doesn't matter as I intend to corpse them over the winter.


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

I grabbed one of the big silver skull cookie jars, a piggy/pumpkin bank, some pencils and a couple of small skulls at Target for half off the day after Halloween. I bought the husband a bunch of candy at half off from Wal-mart. Target's was only 30% off. Nothing big as I have no idea what I want to do next year decorating wise.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Targets candy is now 50%. Still at 70% off on rest when I checked Saturday.


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

Thrashing zombie, spider victim and a few other small things 70% off at Target.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

just got back from kamrt, picked up all the skulls with hooks through em hanging on a chain, and a sensor actived crawling zombie arm


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Walmart had 75% off so I snagged some gogo boots for 6.00-carving kits .94-a bunny costume kit.Everything else was picked over.
I also took advantage of online sale and ordered my sons and his gf their harry potter costumes with all the stuff they need like the ties-wands-glasses.Got it all for 64.00 shipped.So I now have all our costumes for next yeaqr for under 100.00.
Also picked up more .50 creepy cloth.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Picked up another Funkin today at 70% off.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Picked up another Funkin today at 70% off.


Where was this?  Michaels? Did they have any orange ones left over?


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Picked up two mini pumpkins and a rat mold from Micheal's for $3.00.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh my goodness.......I'm so very proud of myself this year. I only bought a skeleton, a bag of skeleton bones & a cute witches hat for my cat. That is amazing for me cause I usually shop after Halloween & go from store to store. Thing is I bought stuff for my Halloween haunt all through the year so we really had a lot of stuff. When we were decorating I realized how much stuff did not get put up simply because there was not one inch of extra space. For us....now its time to start building stuff for the yard. We have a huge yard but most of our decorating has been inside the house. SO we are gonna focus now on our cemetery & other outdoor stuff.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ran by Pier 1 as their Halloween FINALLY went to 75% off today. Even though the website said the store I went to had the items I wanted "in stock", it lied....gal said they sold a LOT yesterday. Ended up paying 50-odd cents for a package of 6 glitter spiders. Ran to another Pier 1 10 miles away, and they had plenty (even though they just sold 4 by phone). Of what you ask? I grabbed 2 orange and 2 purple witch's legs for 2 pair total that they sold as chair leg covers to use for making Halloween wreaths. Total cost was under $11 for them.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

joossa said:


> Where was this?  Michaels? Did they have any orange ones left over?


This was at Jo-Ann Fabric. No, it was a white one (but I'm planning to corpse it anyway, so doesn't matter  .) Found it in the bottom of one of their wire bins just outside the front door, buried under some autumn foliage garlands, etc.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dollar General: (All Halloween decorations will go to 75% off tomorrow (Tuesday) )

I got 7 severed arms and 3 severed legs, 4 packs of creepy cloth, 2 packs of the skeleton garland, 2 signs that say "go back now!" on was 75% off due to missing a hand from it, 2 (one of each) of the changing pictures, 6 black roses with purple glitter, 4 of the coffins with plastic silverware in them, Some things for the TOT'S next year, purple tumblers with witches on them and some with say's like boo, tick or treat and others.

Kmart:

1 tombstone that says "rest in pieces" and the last Rising Zombie!! The Zombie was org. $40 and I got it of $10!!

Walmart:

I got 4 sheets of window clings, 1 of the black cauldrons that I wanted for a future witch scene, 1 pack of black garland with green spiders, and some small things for making wreathes.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Wal-Greens had ALL their christmas stuff out and fully stocked come the middle of last week. All of it. Didn't waste any time taking down all the Halloween stuff.

Hell, they had Christmas candy ON TOP of the Halloween stuff during the week leading up to Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Bought a classic old nurses costume from Halloween Asylum. Nice selection of things still available there on sale.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Went to my Target on Sunday (11/06/2011).

Everything was 70% off. I picked up 3 spiders (originally @ $5 each) and _The Little Old Lady Who Was Not Afraid of Anything_ (storybook).


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

Here are my after Halloween finds 

All 75% off!! Spent ~$230 for all pictured below. Have duplicates of most things as I will be giving some away for xmas present (crawling hand, haunted mop, owl)....and an Igor butler to my mother in law


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

scarey! Im jealous of your 75% off finds! Lucky you!  I want that butler so bad and need a mummy hand as well, great buys, I like everything you got


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

scarey said:


> Here are my after Halloween finds
> 
> All 75% off!! Spent ~$230 for all pictured below. Have duplicates of most things as I will be giving some away for xmas present (crawling hand, haunted mop, owl)....and an Igor butler to my mother in law


Heck, my local stores didn't have stuff left that good the day before Halloween.

Target is the only place around here that has anything left at all. I bought a bunch of costumes and little stuff I don't really need for 90 percent off. Figure I can always sell, trade or give things away next Halloween. Anyone need 15 collapsable witch hats? They were only 30 cents each.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> Heck, my local stores didn't have stuff left that good the day before Halloween.
> 
> Target is the only place around here that has anything left at all. I bought a bunch of costumes and little stuff I don't really need for 90 percent off. Figure I can always sell, trade or give things away next Halloween. Anyone need 15 collapsable witch hats? They were only 30 cents each.


Maybe, would they work on the corner of a wreath? I'm going to need to get 2 and decorate, one with orange and one with purple.


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Bought a classic old nurses costume from Halloween Asylum. Nice selection of things still available there on sale.


I bought that costume back in early September. It looks great. I did have to cut the lining out of the hat as it was sewn inside-out, but it was easier to wear after that. I didn't even need to pin it to my hair. Hope you like it as much as I did.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Clearance is gone in my area. I always wonder what they do with it. Probably throw it out... since places like Walmart and Target have compactors, if they throw it out there's pretty much no way you could find it (or find it in one piece!) anyway.

I know stores are getting ready for Christmas (or have been since September) but Walmart changed its Halloween clearance to an *entire aisle of paper towels*  I don't see how that's possibly more profitable than continuing clearance until you are actually ready to put real merchandise out. I keep hearing that it's intentional, to discourage people from clearance shopping. This year is the fastest I've ever seen clearance come and go.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Scarey hit the jackpot!!!WOW!!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, I've decided that Hobby Lobby is run by idiots. Since I'm not going to get my 90% deal, I'll post my consideration for the "you suck" awards... 

Hobby Lobby last week had Funkins for 80% off. I picked up one of the small giants normally $150 for $30 plus tax. I was hoping to get another 1 or 2 at 90%, but they shot back up from calling it Halloween at 80% to fall now at 50%. Just odd. 

I'll probably use it for a pumpkinrot scarecrow, after I "practice" on my smaller $5 Dilliards funkin.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok, nvm, the person I talked to was WRONG. Funkins for HALLOWEEN went 90% off THIS MORNING! ARRGH! Thanksgiving and fall are 50% off. What constitutes the difference? If the tag says "Halloween 2011" or not on it....seriously. I drove by two. First one had a few things left and one purple Funkin....ugh. 2nd one had about 3 items in a cart left. However, on a top shelf with fall was another small giant. It has a few little indentation marks / cuts / paint areas, but nothing bad really. And for $16 and change out the door, I'm not going to complain.

Can anyone say, "Pumpkinrot will LIVE!!!!....as a stalkaround?" I knew you could.  I think the Funkins will work for one as I believe if I made one from scratch it would probably weigh more thanks to all the paper and glue.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

kittyvibe said:


> and need a mummy hand as well


FYI - Improvements Catalog still has the crawling mummy hand for $7.97: http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...mmy-hand/holiday/halloween-decorations/213665


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

I make sure to wake up at 6:45 to get to the store at 7 am...most people are heading for the candy.... I'm heading for the props! 

The Party City 75% off find was by fluke on friday (the cashier said they have never put their halloween stuff on discount after halloween before), my husband stopped by an office depot type store while we were in the USA and I said I was going to check out party city which was next door....totally lucked out! (so glad I didnt have to pay taxes coming back over the border)


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I went online today and bought the Martha Stewart skull pile candle holder and the spooky black cedar wreath. The wreath was only 19.00 and the candle holder 12.50.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I ordered the "Thrashing Mummy" last week with a discount code from Improvements for $24.00.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Well this is more like a week and a half later but went to Walgreens yesterday and bought a small fog machine 400 for $3 couldn't leave it set there for that price. One more is always useful. can't wait to use it next year


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

haunted nana, what a great find!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad to hear you liked your nurse costume Minakitty. I'll make a point to look at the cap when it arrives. It shipped out today.

I've been pretty impressed with the costume quality and masks that Halloween Asylum carries. I bought it for a prop, probably one of the 5-ft Walgreen skeleton but not sure. Ordered it in a Medium hoping it will fit. Never sized a skeleton for costumes before!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghouliet, I've always liked the look of that MS black cedar wreath. I'd be curious to hear your opinion of it when it arrives.

I almost ordered that wreath this year but really liked the snake wreath more but after hearing comments about the motor that shakes the snake wreath, I decided to make a snake wreath myself for next year. Picked up most of the snakes I think I'll need already and will hit Michaels with a 40-50% off coupon sometime during the year for the vine wreath base. If mine turns out poorly, just might see if GR carries the cedar one next year.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I found one of the "Flying Ghost" props with the moving arms at K-mart today for $2.00.
Stopped at Big Lots and picked up two 29 inch skellys with fading LEDs inside the bones for $4.50 each. And a bag of creepy cloth for $1.00. Can never have enough creepy cloth.

Not bad for 12 bucks!


----------



## WitchDr13 (Oct 31, 2011)

A little depressed, what with everything pretty much picked over, no more clearance stuff in Walgreens, Big Lots, Target, WalMart, KMart, Party City has no clearance sale, Spirit and Halloween City are gone... then I stopped by a BigLots about an hour away today for drink and discover 3 aisles of Halloween clearance. 

3' Flying Ghost, 2 pks of 3 lifesize skull pathway markers with LED eyes and yard stakes, 2 18pk bags of bones, 4 doormats that I splice out as an activator, 2 5' glo-in-dark Bluckys, 4 creepy cloths, and 2 4pks of 3' "Halloween trees" (black wire with purple LED lights) for $39.00... plus I had a $10 coupon off from using my Big Lots reward card so I got all that for $29.00 plus tax

Best Halloween sales EVER. Saved almost 90% off retail.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Hit Hobby Lobby this morning and picked up over $1000 of Funkins for 90% off.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Hit Hobby Lobby this morning and picked up over $1000 of Funkins for 90% off.




Very nice score! I wish that there was a Hobby Lobby nearby. (Just checked, and the closest one is located slightly over an hour away from me.)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I would love to find one of the giant Funkins at a price I could see paying. No HL in our area and Joann's as long as I have looked never has this size in. I've given up finding one for a pumpkin scare crow head. Two years I bought the largest I could find on clearance at either Michaels or Joann's and while I liked the pumpkin head in general after carving it, it just doesn't have the impact of the giants. At the retail price though I can see why not a lot of stores will stock it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*World Market CostPlus online halloween clearance*

Kind of surprised to see halloween items on clearance on the World Market CostPlus website, but there are still a few interesting items. Nothing I need but someone out there might! For example under halloween kitchen and dining, the silver skeleton hand servers are $5; ceramic skull cookie jar, $2.50; Spider cupcake stands, set of 4, $2; Halloween treat bags, $.75. Some items under halloween decor as well.

Here's the web link, search for Halloween. http://www.worldmarket.com

BTW I get their online newsletter and they have a online/instore member discount of 15% Off On Thanksgiving table (promo: Falltable). Valid thru 11/13. You'll need your member ID when you checkout. Don't know if this would work on halloween mdse but would be worth the try if you're buying anyway.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Dang! Late by a day to pickup extra clearance skeletons from Walmart. Had the great idea when I saw their website and thought I would work on some monkeys for my jungle scene and the 35-inch ones size were perfect for my use. Their website said my two local stores still had some so went to my closest one and they pulled half last night and the rest first thing this a.m. Customer Service checked the other location and they had pulled theirs too. No 20-inch ones either. Told their website would be updated tonight to reflect inventory.

You guys might want to check Walmart's site for anything left in your area, but call them and ask to hold if you do find something.


----------

